#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Mary

## wasabi

I read a post where a member took offence to members writing "My Wife" and not refering her by name.
Therefore I took it upon Myself to no longer offend him or any others,so I gave Mary a name.
I chose a name that is so English,like an English rose and a name that no Thai is called.
Lek would have been too common. :Smile: 
 :Smile:  Fluke signal

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, Mary...

You're a wise man, wasabi...

----------


## Neverna

Is Mary quite contrary? How does her garden grow?

----------


## Rural Surin

I once knew a girl named _Mary Chris Mass._

True.

----------


## withnallstoke

Did you call her Mary because she looks like a horse?

----------


## boloa

There once was a girl named Mary,
Who thought she looked very scary.
"Do I have a big nose?"
"Do I have a bad pose?"
She asked, but she was still very scary.

----------


## wasabi

There's something about Mary.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I think it's the special hair gel...

----------


## billy the kid

> There's something about Mary.


a little lamb.

btw i bought some wasabi yesterday.

----------

